# Another dawg arrested -felony



## Throwback (Dec 12, 2017)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...s-brini-arrested-first-degree-forgery-charges

First degree forgery


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 12, 2017)

hmm... member one of CKS first recruiting classes

I sure hope this is an outlier and not typical of his recruits


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2017)

Idiot


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2017)

Think he forged his resume. The idiot, has not seen the field, that I know off. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 13, 2017)

Latavious Brini??....never heard of him


----------



## formula1 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Re:*

Dude is making room for more recruits in this year's class.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 13, 2017)

Bet our coaches are bearing down on a few CB's this morning on the recruiting trail.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2017)

Is the culture changing in Athens?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Think he forged his resume. The idiot, has not seen the field, that I know off. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.



This. ^ The Gus Bus will be along shortly to take him home to Auburn.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 13, 2017)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ The Gus Bus will be along shortly to take him home to Auburn.



Big Yeller Feller has already filled the tank!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 13, 2017)

*re:*

Allegedly passing a counterfeit $100 bill in a pet shop.  He should be gone and we need people who want the opportunity.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 13, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Allegedly passing a counterfeit $100 bill in a pet shop.  He should be gone and we need people who want the opportunity.



Interesting. Athens is periodically hit by waves of counterfeit notes, one of our stores here recently accepted a counterfeit $100, as have some other stores I've heard about.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Allegedly passing a counterfeit $100 bill in a pet shop.



Wow


----------



## DannyW (Dec 13, 2017)

Man...all the trash talk about Auburn and their thugs. I don't suppose your granny ever told you the story about glass houses and rocks, did she?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2017)

You can take the boy out of the ghetto, but you can't always take the ghetto out of the boy. Thugs will be thugs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Man...all the trash talk about Auburn and their thugs. I don't suppose your granny ever told you the story about glass houses and rocks, did she?



Kyle Davis????


----------



## DannyW (Dec 13, 2017)

Yep...Kyle Davis broke the team rules (but not arrested) and got gone. As he should. The Patrick kid broke the rules three times (I think getting arrested is against team rules at Georgia), and he is still on the roster. But he will be gone soon too....I don't think Kirby has any other choice. Plus it's the right thing to do, and so far Kirby seems to be the type of person that does the right thing.

These guys are getting $100k educations handed to them, and then they blow it. As you say, thugs will be thugs.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2017)

DannyW said:


> As you say, thugs will be thugs.



The problem is you don't know they are thugs until they thug you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Yep...Kyle Davis broke the team rules (but not arrested) and got gone. As he should. The Patrick kid broke the rules three times (I think getting arrested is against team rules at Georgia), and he is still on the roster. But he will be gone soon too....I don't think Kirby has any other choice. Plus it's the right thing to do, and so far Kirby seems to be the type of person that does the right thing.
> 
> These guys are getting $100k educations handed to them, and then they blow it. As you say, thugs will be thugs.


Kyle should have been arrested and eventually his old habits of distributing cocaine will catch up with him. He was well known for it in High School. Seems he is dead set on trading a life as a Pro millionaire for the easy drub money.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 13, 2017)

Auburn fans feelings still hurtin after the Dawgs curb stomped them in the SEC championship game......lol.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 13, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Auburn fans feelings still hurtin after the Dawgs curb stomped them in the SEC championship game......lol.



Yeah I made up the whole thing.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 13, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Yeah I made up the whole thing.



You got it while surfing dawgnation......


----------



## Throwback (Dec 13, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> You got it while surfing dawgnation......



I follow it on Facebook


----------



## antharper (Dec 13, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Auburn fans feelings still hurtin after the Dawgs curb stomped them in the SEC championship game......lol.



This , and the last 4 out of 5 times they’ve met I’m pretty sure !


----------



## Throwback (Dec 13, 2017)

lol ya'll gonna be suicidal when oklahoma wins.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2017)

Throwback said:


> lol ya'll gonna be suicidal when oklahoma wins.



Threatening to jump off the roof of a doublewide....

Dawgs roll....38-0


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Man...all the trash talk about Auburn and their thugs. I don't suppose your granny ever told you the story about glass houses and rocks, did she?



This post would have a thread of credibility if the Barn did not rush in and sign the players that kicked off of other teams. Wake up AU will sign them regardless of their history. Most schools have no idea what an 18 year old kid will do, and all they can do is send them on there way. A lot of times there way is straight to Auburn with no questions ask. We know you don't live in a glass house as all of the window have been broke since "Cam" was there.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2017)

Throwback said:


> lol ya'll gonna be suicidal when oklahoma wins.



Aint nobody gonna be suicidal around here. Any thing we get from here on out is just ice cream on the Apple pie. I might consider suicide if I was gonna get beat by UCF in the Peach Bowl.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I might consider suicide if I was gonna get beat by UCF in the Peach Bowl.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 14, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


>



6-6........Gets you what?Independence bowl invite.......


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Aint nobody gonna be suicidal around here. Any thing we get from here on out is just ice cream on the Apple pie. I might consider suicide if I was gonna get beat by UCF in the Peach Bowl.



Just because the Georgia fan base hasnt seen a good defense on their team in 40 years doesn't mean other teams haven't faced a good defense


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> 6-6........Gets you what?Independence bowl invite.......



What bowl was it that Ucf beat the mighty dawgs?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Man...all the trash talk about Auburn and their thugs. I don't suppose your granny ever told you the story about glass houses and rocks, did she?



The trash talk about Auburn is legit considering they take all of the misfit's booted out of other programs..

That's why they finished 3rd in the SEC this year..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

Throwback said:


> lol ya'll gonna be suicidal when oklahoma wins.



Worse than the Auburn fans after we Beat The Dawg crap out of them?? 

Poor little Barners.. UGA destroys their hopes and dreams again..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Worse than the Auburn fans after we Beat The Dawg crap out of them??
> 
> Poor little Barners.. UGA destroys their hopes and dreams again..



LOL you cant even count! how about getting some government assistance so you can count to three!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> This post would have a thread of credibility if the Barn did not rush in and sign the players that kicked off of other teams. Wake up AU will sign them regardless of their history. Most schools have no idea what an 18 year old kid will do, and all they can do is send them on there way. A lot of times there way is straight to Auburn with no questions ask. We know you don't live in a glass house as all of the window have been broke since "Cam" was there.



Okay...let's take two of the more notable "outcasts" that recently transferred to Auburn...Cam and Tray.

Both came into the program and had ZERO (as in none) more arrests. Both became valuable players and caused no more issues for their team. Both have gone on, or in the process of going on, to bigger and better things.

At what point did Georgia learn of Patrick's, as you put it, "history"? Apparently it took at least three arrests for them to figure it out...assuming they figure it out this time.

So why is it worse for Auburn to take Matthews than it is for Georgia to keep Patrick on the team after 2 (now 3) arrests? Wasn't the 2nd arrest  a clue that he might have an issue. Isn't that enough "history"?

There is no difference. Auburn took in a known bad boy, Georgia elected to keep a known bad boy....same difference.

Study the arrest information on the tracking site Arrest Nation. Since 2010 Auburn has had 31 player arrests. Georgia has 49. In fact, if you look at the arrest information there are darn few teams in the nation that Georgia can play the 'holier than thou' game with.

Look...I won't defend either the 49, or 31 arrests. Both are bad...the correct answer should be ZERO for both teams. But for a Georgia fan to trash talk the Auburn team for their moral makeup is like you lecturing me for drinking 6 beers a night - while you drink 9 beers yourself.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

dannyw said:


> okay...let's take two of the more notable "outcasts" that recently transferred to auburn...cam and tray.
> 
> Both came into the program and had zero (as in none) more arrests. Both became valuable players and caused no more issues for their team. Both have gone on, or in the process of going on, to bigger and better things.
> 
> ...




preach!


----------



## Duff (Dec 14, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Threatening to jump off the roof of a doublewide....
> 
> Dawgs roll....38-0







Wait a minute, I'm a dawgs fan.









That's still funny


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2017)

Most program in the SEC, have a step by step process for the weed smokers. I do not agree with it, but that is the way it is. We have not heard what will happen to Patrick yet, as he has not even been convicted.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2017)

I was closer than I thought. All charges have been dropped against Patrick.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I was closer than I thought. All charges have been dropped against Patrick.



so i guess they dont have a reason to drug test him till after january 8th.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 14, 2017)

I have never understood these types of kids. I mean,  I was far from perfect,  but when you get chances like this,  why mess with the petty crap


----------



## DSGB (Dec 14, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Okay...let's take two of the more notable "outcasts" that recently transferred to Auburn...Cam and Tray.
> 
> Both came into the program and had ZERO (as in none) more arrests. Both became valuable players and caused no more issues for their team. Both have gone on, or in the process of going on, to bigger and better things.
> 
> ...



You forgot one.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 14, 2017)

Throwback said:


> so i guess they dont have a reason to drug test him till after january 8th.



How many games did Marshall miss after he was “cited?”


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

DSGB said:


> How many games did Marshall miss after he was “cited?”




none and im glad he didn't. At least he was man enough to admit he was guilty.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2017)

Throwback said:


> so i guess they dont have a reason to drug test him till after january 8th.



I don't know anything about their drug testing policy. I would have had him tested before now. They very well, could have tested him, but they don't send me this info.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 14, 2017)

You can take the thug offa the skreets, but you can't take the thug outta ThUGA.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> ThUGA. :


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2017)

Bunch of yall living in a fantasy world. It just kills yall Cause you cant kick us around about our record anymore, so you got to turn your attention to something else. If any person thinks their team is exempt from weed, they are kidding their selves. When it happens in Athens, it is front page, because we don't have the Clark County PD in our pockets.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 14, 2017)

It's all good,if one gets kicked off the team Kirby will just sign another 5 star to take their place........Dawgs run this state and the SEC.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Bunch of yall living in a fantasy world. It just kills yall Cause you cant kick us around about our record anymore, so you got to turn your attention to something else. If any person thinks their team is exempt from weed, they are kidding their selves. When it happens in Athens, it is front page, because we don't have the Clark County PD in our pockets



Yet


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

Throwback said:


> LOL you cant even count!



When you are #1 in the SEC, who needs to count?

Maybe next year little brother..

LOL!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Bunch of yall living in a fantasy world. It just kills yall Cause you cant kick us around about our record anymore, so you got to turn your attention to something else. If any person thinks their team is exempt from weed, they are kidding their selves. When it happens in Athens, it is front page, because we don't have the Clark County PD in our pockets.




You couldn't be more wrong Charlie. We're  because all these years the Dawgs were losing yall gave us heck about being dirty programs full of thugs. Telling us how the Dawgs would never stand for such. Now it looks like a wave pool up in here from all the backpeddlin'


And now it seems as if the PD is on the payroll


----------



## DannyW (Dec 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Bunch of yall living in a fantasy world. It just kills yall Cause you cant kick us around about our record anymore, so you got to turn your attention to something else. If any person thinks their team is exempt from weed, they are kidding their selves. When it happens in Athens, it is front page, because we don't have the Clark County PD in our pockets.



Nope...not about that. Georgia won fair and square. They are having the better season. And I will say, once again, that I am pulling for Georgia in the CFP.

What this is about is the character assassination on Auburn that I see thrown around every week in this forum by Georgia fans. That's called hypocrisy where I'm from, and just consider this a PSA that it doesn't look good on you.

Questioning another team's moral character when you own team has an arrest record over the last 8 years that's 59% HIGHER?

Debate all you want about who has the better O-line, the harder hitting linebackers, or prettier cheerleaders, but I think Georgia fans should stay away from debating which team has more thugs. That's a pretty tall hill to climb.

Back to Patrick...someone said the charges were dropped. If so, that puts Kirby in a real situation. If Patrick had been charged, the path would have been easy...he is gone. But with no actual charges, what should Kirby do? 

He has a kid that's been arrested twice already, who is riding in a car speeding down 316 at 2:00 AM, with at least one bag of weed under the seat. At the very least Patrick is not showing very good judgement after getting a 3rd chance. Half the folks will say "charges dropped, let him play" and the other half will say "he's never going to change, boot him".

Kirby's got a big decision...probably no way to make everyone happy...wonder how he will play it?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

Kirby gonna pretend this is a first offense if the other 2 happened  under richt


----------



## DannyW (Dec 14, 2017)

I think if I were Kirby, I would call Patrick into my office and give him a choice. Either take a drug test to prove his innocence, or resign from the team citing the need to take time off to get his life in order (in other words...let him save a little face).

If he passes the drug test, a long shot I suspect but still a possible outcome, then Kirby can keep him for the rest of the year and then decide in the off season if Patrick is really worth the trouble. But if he fails the test then no one can really argue...Kirby had no choice, a poor decision by Patrick took the matter out of Kirby's control.

Can a college team demand a player take a drug test at any time? In the NFL I think there are strict rules and limits on drug testing, not sure how the NCAA regulates it, if at all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> You couldn't be more wrong Charlie. We're  because all these years the Dawgs were losing yall gave us heck about being dirty programs full of thugs. Telling us how the Dawgs would never stand for such. Now it looks like a wave pool up in here from all the backpeddlin'
> 
> 
> And now it seems as if the PD is on the payroll






sure seems like it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

Haters gotta Hate.. Suck it up losers!

And when you refer to the Dawgs, please use the proper name of "2017 SEC Champs"... 

Barners are still upset cause they can't sit down due to the spanking we gave them.. We must have hit them too hard and bruised those cheeks..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Haters gotta Hate.. Suck it up losers!
> 
> And when you refer to the Dawgs, please use the proper name of "2017 SEC Champs"...
> 
> Barners are still upset cause they can't sit down due to the spanking we gave them.. We must have hit them too hard and bruised those cheeks..



Just so you know yall don't get a "redo" from here on out.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Nope...not about that. Georgia won fair and square. They are having the better season. And I will say, once again, that I am pulling for Georgia in the CFP.
> 
> What this is about is the character assassination on Auburn that I see thrown around every week in this forum by Georgia fans. That's called hypocrisy where I'm from, and just consider this a PSA that it doesn't look good on you.
> 
> ...



It's not character assassination Danny. It's humor and as such it's pretty much a statement about the pervasive culture of our time, not just that at Auburn or UGA.

I come from a time when not even half of what is tolerated today was tolerated back then so for me it's easy. Get caught with some left handed cigarettes? You're off the team and your scholarship is gone. See ya.

But I don't run the show so I play along with all the other thugs. Laughing about it doesn't make it all OK but it does makes it a little easier to tolerate indefensible behavior.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Just so you know yall don't get a "redo" from here on out.



"Redo"? Sounds like sour grapes.. sounds better that Kirby let Gus ""Beat the Dawg Crap" out of us in the regular season so he could "Beat the Dawg Crap" out of Gus in the "Championship" game.. 

Looks like Daddy "UGA" put you wanna be's in your place.. Go Dawgs owning Auburn!

Maybe "Next Year" Barners...

Oh wait, UGA crushed your dreams, again!!!

Who's your Daddy!! LOL!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

Even if we lose to Oklahoma...........


We still OWN AUBURN!! And you morons just signed Gus to a new deal!


Go Dawgs!!!  : 

Auburn = 3rd best in the SEC... Runners up.. Again!!! Oh wait, it should read runners up, to the runners up.. 

Peach Bowl!

Get Mercedes stadium warm for us!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey T, you want to do an Avatar bet for this game? Same rules apply for the Auburn game....

You take the Sooners and you wear my avatar for a week or I wear your's..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey T, you want to do an Avatar bet for this game? Same rules apply for the Auburn game....
> 
> You take the Sooners and you wear my avatar for a week or I wear your's..



Unless you're scared... I'll understand after the beating you took..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unless you're scared... I'll understand after the beating you took..



I'm pulling for the dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey T, you want to do an Avatar bet for this game? Same rules apply for the Auburn game....
> 
> You take the Sooners and you wear my avatar for a week or I wear your's..





Browning Slayer said:


> Unless you're scared... I'll understand after the beating you took..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2017)

Let them rob, get high, steal and cheat!! Just win!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

Throwback said:


>



So, you going with OK? 

Avatar bet little brother? 

Should I spell it out easier?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Let them rob, get high, steal and cheat!! Just win!!!



They all do it so why "not"?..

Just win!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 14, 2017)

Just win baby


----------



## caughtinarut (Dec 14, 2017)

elfiii said:


> The problem is you don't know they are thugs until they thug you.



spoken like a true G.       word!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, you going with OK?
> 
> Avatar bet little brother?
> 
> Should I spell it out easier?



Um no...I'm pulling for the dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> You couldn't be more wrong Charlie. We're  because all these years the Dawgs were losing yall gave us heck about being dirty programs full of thugs. Telling us how the Dawgs would never stand for such. Now it looks like a wave pool up in here from all the backpeddlin'
> 
> 
> And now it seems as if the PD is on the payroll



Anybody that knows anything about the police in Athens, know this is ridiculous. Now when they start calling CKS before they charge a player (as it is done at a lot on institutions) I will call it. We have kicked enough players off the team the last 10 years, to have a football team. We don't know all the facts with Patrick, and how those facts will affect his future. If I ran a program, he would be gone. I think if a player is kicked off a team with cause, he should not be able to play for another SEC team. There is no magic formula for knowing what these kids will do when they get away from home. Every coach out there holds his breath, hoping they don't turn out bad.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody that knows anything about the police in Athens, know this is ridiculous. Now when they start calling CKS before they charge a player (as it is done at a lot on institutions) I will call it. We have kicked enough players off the team the last 10 years, to have a football team. We don't know all the facts with Patrick, and how those facts will affect his future. If I ran a program, he would be gone. I think if a player is kicked off a team with cause, he should not be able to play for another SEC team. There is no magic formula for knowing what these kids will do when they get away from home. Every coach out there holds his breath, hoping they don't turn out bad.



When they start dropping charges you can bet some higher up Dawg got involved.

And yes, there is a magic formula but i can't mention it on here in the open forum. PM me and ill let ya know.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> When they start dropping charges you can bet some higher up Dawg got involved.
> 
> And yes, there is a magic formula but i can't mention it on here in the open forum. PM me and ill let ya know.



If he did that is was a trick he learned from his Old Boss. What he has not learned is to have the police contact him before they press any charges.


----------



## bighunterjpk (Dec 15, 2017)

I feel Natrez should've never been arrested. This was a piece of a leaf that wasn't even the size of a penny, under a seat in a car that wasn't his, and Stanley claimed it the whole time. How many people do a vehicle search before riding somewhere with their friends? I wouldn't be the least bit sad to see him go if he did something to deserve it, but I don't see that being the case here.


----------



## bighunterjpk (Dec 15, 2017)

Back on topic of the thread, I'm interested to see how the brini forgery charge turns out. It's completely possible that he had no idea the $100 bill was a fake, after all the store didn't know either. The bank caught it "some time later". From the details released, it seems to be an isolated incident from back in July, not like he was running around passing out fake bills everywhere he could, or was printing them. I, along with many others that have commented elsewhere, don't think this will stick to him. Just saying, innocent until proven guilty, and we havent got there yet.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 15, 2017)

Look the other way and just win Kirby!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 15, 2017)

bighunterjpk said:


> Back on topic of the thread, I'm interested to see how the brini forgery charge turns out. It's completely possible that he had no idea the $100 bill was a fake, after all the store didn't know either. The bank caught it "some time later". From the details released, it seems to be an isolated incident from back in July, not like he was running around passing out fake bills everywhere he could, or was printing them. I, along with many others that have commented elsewhere, don't think this will stick to him. Just saying, innocent until proven guilty, and we havent got there yet.





Twiggbuster said:


> Look the other way and just win Kirby!!


 

"The process" at work.  Lol


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 15, 2017)

Throwback said:


> "The process" at work.  Lol


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 15, 2017)

bighunterjpk said:


> Back on topic of the thread, I'm interested to see how the brini forgery charge turns out. It's completely possible that he had no idea the $100 bill was a fake, after all the store didn't know either. The bank caught it "some time later". From the details released, it seems to be an isolated incident from back in July, not like he was running around passing out fake bills everywhere he could, or was printing them. I, along with many others that have commented elsewhere, don't think this will stick to him. Just saying, innocent until proven guilty, and we havent got there yet.


This,but if he does get the boot it just makes room for another 4 or 5 star


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 15, 2017)

Process has got US in the playoff.
GUS ain't.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2017)

Just win and cull the herd so tge culls can go to Auburn!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Let them rob, get high, steal and cheat!! Just win!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2017)

bighunterjpk said:


> I feel Natrez should've never been arrested. This was a piece of a leaf that wasn't even the size of a penny, under a seat in a car that wasn't his, and Stanley claimed it the whole time. How many people do a vehicle search before riding somewhere with their friends? I wouldn't be the least bit sad to see him go if he did something to deserve it, but I don't see that being the case here.



This^^^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> This^^^^^



He knew full well it was in the car. Im sure he didn't see it when he got in the car because it had yet to fall out of his pocket. It's hard to believe anyone can condone these types of repeated rule violations. WOW


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 15, 2017)

Send him packing.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Just Win


----------



## antharper (Dec 15, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> He knew full well it was in the car. Im sure he didn't see it when he got in the car because it had yet to fall out of his pocket. It's hard to believe anyone can condone these types of repeated rule violations. WOW



Id much rather condone smoking a little weed than stealing crab legs !


----------



## bighunterjpk (Dec 15, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> He knew full well it was in the car. Im sure he didn't see it when he got in the car because it had yet to fall out of his pocket. It's hard to believe anyone can condone these types of repeated rule violations. WOW



Did he tell you he knew it was there? By no means am I condoning the use of using an illegal drug. I was just saying i felt they should not have arrested him this particular instance. If he had the devils lettuce in his pocket or got caught smoking it, by all means remove him from the team. However its completely possible he may not have known, and since Stanley claimed it, it really didn't matter if Natrez knew or not since it wasn't his. I just hope we don't hear his name in the news again unless it's for a positive reason.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 15, 2017)

Wasnt this the third time?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 15, 2017)

Smoke it if you got it


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't smoke weed but I bought some today and rode all over Barrow county just to prove a point! These UGA players were wrongly arrested and definitely profiled! Just win!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 15, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I don't smoke weed but I bought some today and rode all over Barrow county just to prove a point! These UGA players were wrongly arrested and definitely profiled! Just win!!!!



All right, I have a confession. That was NOT weed you bought from me earlier today. That was a bag of chopped parsley. Sorry, man.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 15, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I don't smoke weed but I bought some today and rode all over Barrow county just to prove a point! These UGA players were wrongly arrested and definitely profiled! Just win!!!!



did you weave in your lane while doing 82 in a 65 with a cop behind you?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> All right, I have a confession. That was NOT weed you bought from me earlier today. That was a bag of chopped parsley. Sorry, man.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2017)

Throwback said:


> did you weave in your lane while doing 82 in a 65 with a cop behind you?



Yes I did!!! With boom boom music on and illegal tent on the windows!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2017)

Throwback said:


> did you weave in your lane while doing 82 in a 65 with a cop behind you?



Throwing Colt 45 cans out the window of the Cutlass


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2017)

Brown is a Dawg! A DGD.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 20, 2017)

*re:*

Brini cleared.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/georgia-db-latavious-brini-cleared-forgery-case


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 20, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Yes I did!!! With boom boom music on and illegal tent on the windows!!!!



I can loan you my stereo if you want it to be scientific.  2 10's off of 1200 watts RMS, very helpful in making kidney stones move.   Come to think of it, I have illegal tint too.   Might as well just loan you the truck, but you'll have to bring your own tweed (Friday reference).


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 20, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Brini cleared.
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/georgia-db-latavious-brini-cleared-forgery-case



Should have never been charged.  They had months to look at the video and get the right guy. Brini's lawyer takes the video to DA and he agrees it's not Brini that passed the counterfeit 100.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Brini cleared.
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/georgia-db-latavious-brini-cleared-forgery-case





lbzdually said:


> Should have never been charged.  They had months to look at the video and get the right guy. Brini's lawyer takes the video to DA and he agrees it's not Brini that passed the counterfeit 100.



Not surprising the Clarke Co. judicial system would screw up this bad. I had a run in with them back in 1973 and it's obvious not much has changed since then.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Just someone trying to make a name for themselves. I thought this one stunk from the get go.


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 20, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Should have never been charged.  They had months to look at the video and get the right guy. Brini's lawyer takes the video to DA and he agrees it's not Brini that passed the counterfeit 100.



Probably a salty Auburn fan that accused him


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2017)

Move along,nothing to see here.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 20, 2017)

AMAZing how fast this stuff gets cleared up now ain't it?

How long would it have taken for your non ball playing kids case to get thrown out?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2017)

Auburn, needs to quit worrying about Ga and figure out how to recruit. Dawgs #1.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2017)

Got recruits??? Why yes we sho do!!! Go Dawgs just win!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 20, 2017)

Aren't y'all richt bots glad he got poop canned now? Lol


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Aren't y'all richt bots glad he got poop canned now? Lol



There's still room on the Kirby train


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2017)

Tback pm me your address and I'll send you a hat or a shirt or something


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Not surprising the Clarke Co. judicial system would screw up this bad. I had a run in with them back in 1973 and it's obvious not much has changed since then.



Clarke county's judicial system is a cess pool.  They have used the system to wage a tax on students forever.  When I served in legal aid during law school, we had fun making them look like fools.  The greatest is when we showed the judge the video of the radar clocking a tree at 90mph and the judge kicked all of the tickets using radar for a couple of months, until the revenuers got his attention.

I looked at the video and if I were this young man, I would be suing someone for malicious prosecution!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 21, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Clarke county's judicial system is a cess pool.  They have used the system to wage a tax on students forever.  When I served in legal aid during law school, we had fun making them look like fools.  The greatest is when we showed the judge the video of the radar clocking a tree at 90mph and the judge kicked all of the tickets using radar for a couple of months, until the revenuers got his attention.
> 
> I looked at the video and if I were this young man, I would be suing someone for malicious prosecution!



Clarke county is a liberal stronghold


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 21, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Tback pm me your address and I'll send you a hat or a shirt or something



Me too T! I'll send you an SEC Championship shirt.. It'll look better than a Peach Bowl runner up shirt..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 21, 2017)




----------

